# Pristiq and Libido



## User5 (Jun 22, 2010)

Hey, just had a question for those experienced with Pristiq. How did it affect your libido? How did it improve your anxiety? Im taking Effexor XR right now and its great except for the sexual issues. Thanks!


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

It's basically watered down effexor, so you could probably expect to experience less side effects but also less efficacy.


----------



## kirribilli (Mar 9, 2010)

The sexual side effects on Pristiq for me have been mainly that it is difficult to achieve orgasm -- but not impossible -- but sometimes it is MORE intense and there is MORE ejaculate, which is weird, although that might be from having fewer orgasms. I also have lost about 50-75 percent of my interest in sex. No porn, or obsessive cruising, which is a nice relief, actually. I am probably more like a normal middle age married guy now. Once or twice a week is fine with me. (Wife, too.)

I was on Paxil for awhile and that was much worse. Much. Almost impotent. Overall, Pristiq has had minimal side effects for me, does an good job, sometimes a very good job, with depression, a fair job with general anxiety and, I hate to say it, a less than good job with specific anxiety/phobia/panic.


----------



## User5 (Jun 22, 2010)

jim_morrison said:


> It's basically watered down effexor, so you could probably expect to experience less side effects but also less efficacy.


Jim, that basically sums up what I've heard from other sources over the internet. Someone described it as Effexor Lite. You obviously have done your research.


----------



## User5 (Jun 22, 2010)

kirribilli said:


> The sexual side effects on Pristiq for me have been mainly that it is difficult to achieve orgasm -- but not impossible -- but sometimes it is MORE intense and there is MORE ejaculate, which is weird, although that might be from having fewer orgasms. I also have lost about 50-75 percent of my interest in sex. No porn, or obsessive cruising, which is a nice relief, actually. I am probably more like a normal middle age married guy now. Once or twice a week is fine with me. (Wife, too.)
> 
> I was on Paxil for awhile and that was much worse. Much. Almost impotent. Overall, Pristiq has had minimal side effects for me, does an good job, sometimes a very good job, with depression, a fair job with general anxiety and, I hate to say it, a less than good job with specific anxiety/phobia/panic.


Paxil was very bad for me too. As for your history with Pristiq, 50-75% decrease in sex drive is kind of scary because I'm single, 26 and active. I think I'll up my dosage of Effexor which seems to reduce or elimate libido related side effects for some people. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## blahgman (Jan 27, 2010)

I was on pristiq for several months awhile ago, and if i remember correctly, it didn't have much effect on my libido, but I might be in the minority because I've been on many medications and haven't noticed much of a change in it during any medication. It didn't do anything for my depression nor my anxiety.


----------

